# Georgi Karakhanyan Talks About Bellator Season 2



## thebwit (Oct 4, 2009)

Full Interview



> Recapping With Georgi Karakhanyan - I Like To Fight A Lot
> by Matt Clarmont - 02-04-2010
> 
> When Bellator Fighting Championships began releasing the names of those who would populate their 2010 roster, eyebrows began to progressively raise with each passing day's announced signing. They raised considerably more when the featherweight tournament was confirmed to include one Georgi Karakhanyan.
> ...


Georgi goes on to talk about how Bellator prevented him from fighting in January, a possible beef with fellow tournament fighter Bao Quach and more. Read the full interview.


----------

